# Eske's artwork



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok, I originally posted this drawing in the projects log, but seeing as this guy is going to be something that I build for fun.. he is on the backburner for now. However I thought I would share him. Unfortunately I don't have a scanner... so here is a picture of the drawing:hang1:


----------



## Eliphas The Inheritor (Dec 29, 2010)

he's good i'm stealing the idea


----------

